# Oregon



## hollybird (Dec 23, 2008)

hello. just wondering if there was anyone in driving distance.


----------



## amysflock (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi, hollybird...

I'm in Southwest Washington (Tenino)...where in Oregon are you? Are you buried in snow? I heard the Greater Portland area really got slammed.

Glad you're joining us!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## hollybird (Dec 24, 2008)

i am down in the valley.  Lebanon is just south of Salem.  We got snow but not to bad.  not the ice that was just north.  thanks for all the great hellos!


----------



## Bil (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey hollybird,

I'm south of you in Cottage Grove.  Should be bring home our Dexter cows this week.  

I wish the snow was back, all this rain is turning our pastures in to large lakes!!

Bil


----------



## Bil (May 20, 2009)

Well, we ended up bringing the Dexters home and then about a week later we had the opportunity to trade them for more alpacas!  So at this time we don't have any cows and now we have 16 alpacas.  

Bil


----------



## Fancypants4569 (Jun 11, 2009)

Central Oregon here  Hi all!!!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 12, 2009)

to the herd!


----------



## deenamr (Jun 14, 2009)

I am in central Oregon also!!!


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm sitting around all lonely here in Oregon. Is there anyone elso from around my way here on this site or am I just here in lonely old Oregon.

It's so fun to know where everyone is.

FYI, i don't think California counts since there are like a bagillion people who live in Cali.

Given that last thing maybe i'm not quite so alone here, but still.

I just thought it would be cool to know if there are any other oregonians around.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 14, 2010)

No sorry...Im on the opposite coast...New Hampshire...Just follow a straight line across the country...and here I am!!!   

I think Im the only one from New Hampshire here too!!  

My brother lives in Washington...Nice area.  We visit when we can find a sitter for the farm. We always end up heading down the coast of Oregon and heading to Bend.  We spent alot of time in Oregon..more than Washington when we visit.  Beautiful state.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 17, 2010)

At least you actually know about oregon. I've even had someone ask me where it was.

If you've driven dow the coast to Bend, then you've driven past me. I live in Coos Bay. It's righ on 101, so you've been through there if that's the way you went.

Maybe we could form some club for the loner states with like no members. LOL.


----------



## savingdogs (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm not from Oregon, but we live CLOSE, we are in SW Washington, just over the bridge from Portland. So I know where you are! 
Oregon is NICE and Coos Bay awesome.


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 18, 2010)

I lived in Portland for 6 years before moving here to Kentucky.  I graduated from Portland State.  Does that count?  

Loved Oregon, wonderful place.  Too expensive and no jobs for a Manufacturing Engineer like me.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 18, 2010)

I guess it counts that you lived here and that you graduated from Portland State. Once an Oregonian always an Oregonian. I've been to Louisville before for the national poultry juding competition.

SW Washington is pretty close. What city do you live in. I go to a poultry show every year in a town right across the bridge of the gods. 

Coos Bay is awsome. I love it here. Fresh seafood is the bomb. Crab you caught yourself is way good. We also have fresh salmon and really mild weather. Almost any vegitable with the acception of tomatoes and corn will grow here. Fall and winter lambs and kids are also easy to handle hear.

I'm so stoked that people actually know where coos Bay is. No one ever does.

My dad has been having trouble with his carpentry job, but there are lots of animal jobs around here, so I'm happy.


----------



## savingdogs (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm not too far from the Bridge of the Gods as the crow flies, but by roads that is an hour from here. Isn't that an awesome bridge? We love driving over it. Oregon is a beautiful state and I have a big interest in the Oregon Trail history. 

We are in Clark county, the northeastern part of the county, near Lake Merwin (yes, and Mt. Saint Helen's). We probably have much the same climate, you probably have more coastal influence is all.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Sep 3, 2011)

I live in Aurora Oregon, anyone live in Oregon? If so, where?


----------



## GoatFaerie (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm outside of Portland and going to be getting kinder goats in the spring. Seems like there would be more of us Oregonians here though... Hmm.


----------



## finns&fjords (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello fellow Oregonians! I'm new to BYH and glad to see an Oregon thread here. I live near Molalla with my family and various critters, including some sheep.


----------



## elloyd (Oct 5, 2011)

hellow i am in cottage grove oregon i will be geting to newbian does in the next couple weeks they are both going to have babys and i am so nervious we have never had goats just chickens dogs cats and g-pigs and will be on here geting all the info i can get being new at this. so that said i just wanted to say hello to everyone


----------



## finns&fjords (Oct 5, 2011)

elloyd said:
			
		

> hellow i am in cottage grove oregon i will be geting to newbian does in the next couple weeks they are both going to have babys and i am so nervious we have never had goats just chickens dogs cats and g-pigs and will be on here geting all the info i can get being new at this. so that said i just wanted to say hello to everyone


How exciting! Babies are so fun. This seems like a great place for getting info/help. Have the does had babies before?


----------



## elloyd (Oct 6, 2011)

i believe they have had babys before i think this will be there second set of babys if i remember correct the lady said they had  had babys before i dont wven know what to feed them this is all new to me i have never had goats before so i dont know what to feed them while thay are pg and how musch to feed them then after the babys are born how long do i leave them with momma and how much food do i feed momma to keep up her milk supply . see i am really new to this and have so much going through my head


----------



## GoatFaerie (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello all!  I'm trying to find Kinder Goats near by? I'm near Portland and am looking for a farm to purchase goats from in the spring


----------



## sunny (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello oregonites. I'm in the coast range near Grand Ronde. I've raised goats for many years. I'm knid of retired now, down to 4 does and a team of pack goats. 

Kinders...
http://www.kindergoatbreeders.com/area1.html

Would be nice to get to know everyone. Let me know if you're up for a small hike      Jill


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello oregonians, I live in Aurora Oregon. I am going to be talking to my husband and see if he will let me get some goats. If you live close to us, what do you have for goats (for sale)? We have two dogs, and soon to be two guinea pigs.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 7, 2011)

TheSheepGirl said:
			
		

> I'm sitting around all lonely here in Oregon. Is there anyone elso from around my way here on this site or am I just here in lonely old Oregon.
> 
> It's so fun to know where everyone is.
> 
> ...


Hello, I live in Aurora Or. It's neat to see how many of us live in Oregon and where.


----------



## Crittersnpets (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello, I'm a long time goat lover and back into goats the last 5 years (showed in open and 4-h most of my childhood).  Live mid-valley.  Anyone know someone with some CAE/CL free LaMancha's they might need to sell a doe from, lol.  BYC got me snuck over here,


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 25, 2012)

GoatFaerie said:
			
		

> I'm outside of Portland and going to be getting kinder goats in the spring. Seems like there would be more of us Oregonians here though... Hmm.


Kinder, really? Are you going to become a breeder? I am curious because I know of some people that are wanting some. Or, could I know where you are getting them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## elevan (Mar 25, 2012)

Crittersnpets said:
			
		

> Hello, I'm a long time goat lover and back into goats the last 5 years (showed in open and 4-h most of my childhood).  Live mid-valley.  Anyone know someone with some CAE/CL free LaMancha's they might need to sell a doe from, lol.  BYC got me snuck over here,


Welcome to BYH!

Why don't you post a WTB ad in our Buy Sell Trade section


----------



## ashley d (Sep 21, 2012)

Carver Oregon here!   WOOP!


----------



## finns&fjords (Dec 24, 2012)

Just wondering how my fellow Oregonians are doing? I'm really tired of this rain and very happy that the days are getting longer now!!!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Dec 24, 2012)

Just wondering.....does anyone here live in Coos Bay??


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi. I live in Alsea Oregon. Thats between Philomath and Waldport.
I am trying to raise rabbits, sheep, and goats.
So far it is slow going.  
I have lots to do yet as far as getting the place set up. Lots more fencing.
I too am very tired of the rain.  
I have four American Black belly sheep and two katahdin sheep.  As for my goats I wound up with a midget for a boer buck and a bossy ol boer doe and a noisy nubian doe.  None of my does appear to be to impressed with my poor lil buck.  I don't know if anything got accomplished.  
After today I think I might just as well just have my paychecks sent to my feedstore. LOL


----------



## finns&fjords (Dec 28, 2012)

I know right where you're at. And oh MY!!!! I so know what you mean about feed store expenses. It's just crazy. I'm actually considering a trip to Venell Feed by Corvallis to get feed there, prices are good enough on some stuff to offset the cost/time to drive down there.


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 28, 2012)

LOL, I was just there today.  I get grain and rabbit feed there. And straw. good price on straw.


----------



## CritterZone (Apr 5, 2013)

We are in North Central Oregon - between The Dalles and Madras.  We raise Jacob Sheep, chickens (we sell the eggs) and produce that we sell at the farmers market.  We also have 6 horses that are free loaders and two dogs.


----------



## Mystyd77 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi I'm in The a Dalles, Oregon!


----------



## Timily Farms (Nov 29, 2014)

I am in grants pass, Oregon and I am currently raising beef cattle but looking at getting back into sheep and maybe boer goats. I am located in southern oregon about 4 hours south of Portland. I also raise chickens as well.


----------

